# Mixing stainless and blued p230 internal parts.



## Twiistedlim (Oct 25, 2021)

Hoping I can get some help here. I have a blues p230 that I love so I have been picking up parts when available. I recently came along a set of stainless internal parts and was wondering if the internal stainless and blued parts can be mixed and matched. The blued hammer strut appears to be a mim part but I cannot tell if the stainless is mim. My worry is that if the stainless is milled from solid stainless it will be much harder and likely to wear the current blues mim parts? Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Twiistedlim said:


> Hoping I can get some help here. I have a blues p230 that I love so I have been picking up parts when available. I recently came along a set of stainless internal parts and was wondering if the internal stainless and blued parts can be mixed and matched. The blued hammer strut appears to be a mim part but I cannot tell if the stainless is mim. My worry is that if the stainless is milled from solid stainless it will be much harder and likely to wear the current blues mim parts? Any ideas? Thanks!


There are plenty of guns that come from the factory that use a combination of stainless steel, carbon steel, aluminum and MIM parts. I don't think that you have anything to worry about.


----------



## Twiistedlim (Oct 25, 2021)

Thank you.


----------

